# They made me buy chicks



## SkyWarrior (May 5, 2013)

I went over to the feed store to pick up feed.  One of the workers there, who knows me, offered me all their two week old chicks for a very deep discount.  I ended up paying for three and getting eight total.



I wasn't even really looking to buy chicks!  I have a bunch at home.  I have "sucker" written on my forehead.  

Good price, though.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea.  You can always use more chickens.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 21, 2013)

Chickens are great. I always end up with chicks when I go to the feed store too,  
They are just so darn cute, I can't help it!


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish people would make me buy chicks!


----------



## Sourland (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 21, 2017)

Eight for the price of three...awesome


----------

